# **2010 Havanese Forum Calendar - Holiday Promotion



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Calendar sales are going pretty good this year! And since we (I) ordered so many to be printed, I thought we could put on this SPECIAL Holiday Promotion!

We will now be offering 1 *FREE *Calendar with the purchase of 2 - As you have already made a purchase we are trying to be as fair as possible to everyone. To get your *FREE *copy of the calendar, simply purchase 1 copy. 
(We will check all orders against our order history to confirm you have already purchased one)

Remember: *All proceeds will be donated to the Havanese Club of America!*

*Click HERE to order!*

Thanks everyone!
Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:bump: I am cleaning out my office and wouldn't mind sending more out this week!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

BTW, the calendar starts with December 2009 so you can start using it next week


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Get yours before they are SOLD OUT!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Amanda. I wouldn't have remembered that! For Dec then I can have both my old and new Hav calendars up!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

ordering mine when I get home tonight!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Elizabeth,

Thats great! this deal will not be around forever.. I really HOPE we sellout 100%... I'd hate for Amanda, Leeann and Sally to have to wall paper their house in havanese calendar pages.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

For anyone that has already bought 2 or more calendars, I have updated the order page. There is now a $5 S/H option, which you get you your free calendar!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

BUMPing up  Just a reminder to get this done. Try and get it done early cause it takes awhile to mail and it is just me and Leeann and sending them out. I will also be gone a week leading up to Christmas


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump:


ama0722 said:


> BUMPing up  Just a reminder to get this done. Try and get it done early cause it takes awhile to mail and it is just me and Leeann and sending them out. I will also be gone a week leading up to Christmas


:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:

*CLICK HERE TO ORDER NOW!!*


----------



## pau (Aug 9, 2009)

I need to order serveral but with rush delivery, someone knows how to contact Ryan directly?

thanks


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

pau said:


> I need to order serveral but with rush delivery, someone knows how to contact Ryan directly?
> 
> thanks


You can send Ryan a PM and I am sure he would be willing to help. Amanda is working on orders this weekend to ship Monday so I'm sure she could get your order out ASAP.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Pau,

I have sent you an email. Did you get it?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump: :bump:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Ryan~~I just ordered 2 + 1. Paid with Paypal. Easy peasy. I forgot to say: could you please ship them asap as they will be gifts. Thanks, amy (kathryn a. rothberg)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Or is Amanda the shipper? Anyway, thank you!!


----------



## pau (Aug 9, 2009)

*thank you all*

Hope to get them on time!

How do I upload pictures? I have them in my computer

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=136294&id=526814438&l=bdce5ba875


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You guys should be fine if they are ordered now. I mailed out about 30 this weekend. If you just ordered after Saturday- I think Leeann is sending out an order today or tomorrow. It is just after this week, it is going to be cutting it close so thanks for ordering now  We are using media mail as the calendars are oversized (which is great for use but more expensive to ship) but we put tracking on them to make sure they are delivered.

Next week, Dasher and I will be going to the Cleveland Classic so if anyone is in the area and wants to pick up calendars let me know and I can bring some. We will be trialing in the agility building Thurs- Saturday and I would love to meet anyone in the area and the show is WONDERFUL for shopping (too wonderful!)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Only 24 Days until Christmas! If you want the calnedars, now is the time to order! 

We still have the buy 2 and get a 3rd promotion running!
(or if you have bought 1 in the past, just buy 1 and get 1 free!)

*CLICK HERE TO ORDER!*

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a great gift for the havanese lovers-----a calendar,notecard set,a couple car magnets and some pins! I wouldn't mind opening a package like that under my tree! Oh wait-----I already have my package!:der:

Get your orders in as time is running out for Christmas gifts!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is definitely the time to get your calendars----so don't hesitate--they are wonderful and you will surely miss out on a monthly "fur fix" without one.

My Mom doesn't even have a havanese but LOVES the calendars! Don't miss out----all proceeds go to HCA...our havanese parent club. Great calendar--Great cause.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*2010 Havanese Forum Calendar!*

Hey everyone,

The Buy 2 and get 1 Free promotion is still on! (This also applies to previous orders)
PLUS we have also lowered the price slightly as the first month of the calendar is now in use!
Remember, *All proceeds are to be donated to the Havanese Club of America!*

This work of art will make the perfect holiday gift or keep sake...

*Click here to order now!* 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## MissChewie (Sep 28, 2009)

*2010 Calendar*

Just ordered mine. I'm so excited! :dance: I'm going to stand by the box until it gets here. :usa2: :laugh:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I just got my 3 calendars~~thanks for sending so quickly, Leanne.
THEY ARE AMAZING THIS YEAR~~GREAT JOB, RYAN!!
EVERYONE SHOULD BUY ONE, THEY ARE FAB!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I got mine too They are awesome! Great job Ryan.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I just received my 3 calendars and I have to say that I am so impressed! I mean the photos here on the forum just don't do it justice..I LOVE it! :clap2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Diane! The calendar would be nothing without everyones awesome submissions!

I've been in Jamaica for the last week.. but will be home tomorrow! 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am back and can do some calendars. If anyone out there needs a last minute gift and would like me to wrap it and put in a note, just send me a pm. I have some wrapping paper- both xmas and doggy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

And remember! if you have already purchased 1, all you have to do is buy one more and you will get 1 FREE! it's a great deal! 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*The calendar is now over 80% sold out!* If you have been waiting to get one, please do not delay! When they are gone.. They are GONE!

CLICK HERE TO ORDER!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah!! Great job, Ryan!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Beamer said:


> *The calendar is now over 80% sold out!* If you have been waiting to get one, please do not delay! When they are gone.. They are GONE!
> 
> CLICK HERE TO ORDER!
> 
> ...


Just re-ordered another calendar and looking forward to receiving my freebie along with it. Thanks again Ryan....a job well done!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Pat! The elves will be shipping out your calendars shortly! 

Ryan


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Thanks Pat! The elves will be shipping out your calendars shortly!
> 
> Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump::bump:

Lots of new members I've noticed lately! If you have not ordered your calendar yet, do it soon as these will not be around for very much longer!

Thanks everyone!

Click here to order!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sending out some calendars tomorrow and will only have a few left so hurry up and order if you haven't and it makes a great New Years Gift as well


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok.. I just surrendered my last calendar to my granddaughter last night..
So I just ordered another one, as I HAD to have one for ME!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Ok.. I just surrendered my last calendar to my granddaughter last night..
> So I just ordered another one, as I HAD to have one for ME!


 how about ordering an extra just in case-----before they are all gone! :bolt:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bumping it up!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Not to many left now guys! If you need a calendar, go for it!! 

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

"Hey guy's my mom only has 6 calendars left out of almost 400!!! My friends told me that their mommy's are getting low also so hurry up and get your order's in if you still need a calendar. Love Riley"


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Riley....you crack me up! 

Got my second order of calendars a few days ago....Riley...did you send the belly rubs to Harley & Seymour????? Right back at ya buddy LOL!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> "Hey guy's my mom only has 6 calendars left out of almost 400!!! My friends told me that their mommy's are getting low also so hurry up and get your order's in if you still need a calendar. Love Riley"


LOL! Riley can we have your paw-o-graph too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally and Leeann- I win, I am out of calendars. I NEVER thought I was going to say that! The calendar rocks and so do all of us for raising money for Havs


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Sally and Leeann- I win, I am out of calendars. I NEVER thought I was going to say that! The calendar rocks and so do all of us for raising money for Havs


:rant::rant:I'm ALMOST out:rant::rant: so you better order soon!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I just ordered mine! Can't wait to get it


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't have a one!! I am actually going to order one now. I can just do it thru this site right?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

newhavaneselover said:


> I don't have a one!! I am actually going to order one now. I can just do it thru this site right?


Yes and you will love it!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

newhavaneselover - Yes, just click one of the calendar banners on the top or side and order via paypal.

or follow this link..
http://www.eximiusphotography.com/Eximius_photography_By_Jordan_Faust/2010_Havanese_Calendar.html

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

:doh: I posted here yesterday and can't see my post! 
I ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bumping back up cause I really want to be sold out!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought you were sold out? lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I am unless Ryan you didn't get one... right price, I will sell you mine 

I know we have some left though!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ohhh.. I see what your saying.. lol

YES, we still have about *50* left! so............

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

I ordered mine yesterday  Now I cant wait. ok... now i have a silly question. (as usual with all my posts) Are the pictures in the calendar of everyones dogs in the forum? I am totally new here just joined end of November when I put a deposit down on my first havanese.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes they are and the funny thing is that as you become more familiar with the site you'll turn the pages and be able to name the dogs! My kids think I've lost my mind. Half the time I can't remember their friends names but I can name dogs that I've never met!

It's a lovely calendar!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I sent one to my MIL as I do every year and she asks me about individual dogs all the time. I feel like she knows the forum dogs as well


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just did labels for 12 more calendars so we are almost out


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Just did labels for 12 more calendars so we are almost out


 :bolt:
and they are on the way to their new homes!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok so we are down to about 20 calendars left now. HOPEFULLY will be SOLD OUT by end of the week!

Will make the official announcement on the net profit to be handed over to the HCA shortly!

Thanks to all!
Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Great, Ryan!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is Awesome Ryan!:thumb:

What a wonderful job the calendar team has did!

:yo: Ryan :yo: Amanda :yo: Leeann


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Don't miss your chance to get one of the last 2010 calendars!!* 
Soon to be a sold out collectors item


----------

